# BS and A Permitting Software



## jar546 (Jun 21, 2019)

Is anyone familiar with this permitting software?

https://www.bsasoftware.com/solutions/bsaonline/community-development/online-permit-applications/


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 21, 2019)

It sounds like it is just an online application software not a true permitting software
Their online schedule an inspection looks more interesting to me since we already do online permitting

https://www.bsasoftware.com/solutions/bsaonline/community-development/online-inspections/


----------



## jar546 (Aug 8, 2019)

Yeah, not super impressed so far.  They even have dead links on their website.  I spoke with them on the phone and asked questions about plan review and they did not know who to transfer me to.  They have solutions for the building department, code enforcement, planning and zoning, finance, etc which sounds great but I would hope they specialized in the entire process from application, including plan review (electronic) and issuance, CO, etc.


----------

